# Toronto zoo



## fartkowski (Jun 28, 2007)

here are some pictures of our trip to the zoo


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 28, 2007)

that L parahybana was huge
probably about 8-9"
I have a bunch more pics, will post soon


----------



## tarcan (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris,

Nice pics, I remember the L. parahybana being quite impressive!

Take care

Martin


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## calum (Dec 29, 2008)

pretty cool, I've been there before, the place is HUGE!


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 9, 2009)

calum said:


> pretty cool, I've been there before, the place is HUGE!


Cool 
When were you here?


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Jan 12, 2009)

These guys are huge when you see them this close.


----------



## calum (Jan 14, 2009)

I was there about 2 years ago during the summer, never seen so many yellowjackets before. 

wait, this is the zoo that is split into a few different areas, like an african area, european area, south america, right? with a reptile house too. 


mabye I'm thinking about another zoo


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi
That would be the one.
We usually go about once a year. We see pretty much the same animals but I still enjoy it


----------



## calum (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah, I had a great time. the snow leopard they have there is a stunner.


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool i like the hoppers


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks 
Those guys were very cool.


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## calum (Feb 28, 2009)

is that frog what I think it is?


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't remember what it was called, but I believe your thinking it's a poison dart frog? I'm thinking that's waht it is as well.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Dom (Apr 2, 2009)

calum said:


> is that frog what I think it is?


You're probably thinking it's a Golden frog. I'm pretty sure that's what it is. I haven't been into herps for many years but I believe the zoo had a group of them and it was considered quite a coup to acquire them when they did.
They are extremely endangered and were thought to be extinct a few years ago. I believe a population has been found recently though.


----------



## UrbanJungles (May 10, 2009)

Golden Toads are extinct...there have been no new populations.
That is a yellow or gold Atelopus frog....not to be confused with the Golden Toads of Costa Rica which are gone.


----------



## Dom (May 10, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Golden Toads are extinct...there have been no new populations.
> That is a yellow or gold Atelopus frog....not to be confused with the Golden Toads of Costa Rica which are gone.



Sorry about that:8o  you are correct. About 20 years ago I knew a couple of people at the zoo and I was under the impression that they had collected a small group before they dissapeared and it was something they were very excited about. Perhaps my memory isn't as good as it could be.


----------



## rm90 (May 15, 2009)

Thank you for the photos. I love the Toronto zoo, its a lot of walking though. my feet were tired after 20 mins :wall:


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 15, 2009)

Actually the golden frog (Atelopus zeteki) was also thought to be extinct as well for a point now it is critically endangered, so you guys are both right.


----------



## fartkowski (May 15, 2009)

Ryan Maguire said:


> Thank you for the photos. I love the Toronto zoo, its a lot of walking though. my feet were tired after 20 mins :wall:


It is a tough walk 
We usually go every year


----------



## agama (May 20, 2009)

looks exiting...at the zoo over here i am hoping to go to the new african exhibit


----------



## atrox (May 21, 2009)

agama said:


> looks exiting...at the zoo over here i am hoping to go to the new african exhibit



The zoo by me is opening a new Africa exhibit too, on June 6th.


----------



## agama (May 21, 2009)

same time same thing...i think they are going it for the area...where do you live


----------



## atrox (May 21, 2009)

agama said:


> same time same thing...i think they are going it for the area...where do you live


Peoria, you?  LOL if you do small world huh...


----------



## agama (May 21, 2009)

yep thats where i live:?


----------

